# Glazed Country Pumpkin Rolls



## Mai (Oct 29, 2002)

Glazed Country Pumpkin Rolls

Makes 16 rolls

These beautiful, golden crusted rolls will fill your kitchen with a heavenly aroma and make your friends and family happy to help you enjoy them. The dough Relaxer makes the dough easy to roll out and the finished rolls tender and flaky.

For Glaze Topping:

4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter

1/2 cup plus one tablespoon light corn syrup

1 cup (5 ounces) coarsely chopped pecans

For Dough:

3 cups all purpose unbleached flour

1/2 cup canned pumpkin puree (unseasoned)

1/3 cup buttermilk, sour cream or plain yogurt

3 tablespoons Lora Brody's Dough Relaxer, optional

2 tablespoons maple syrup

2 tablespoon butter, room temperature

1 tablespoon active dry yeast

1 1/2 teaspoons salt

1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1 extra-large egg

1/2 cup dried cranberries

FOR GLAZE TOPPING: Coat two 8-inch-diameter cake pans or one 12-inch deep-dish pizza pan generously with 1 tablespoon butter. Whisk remaining 3 tablespoons butter and corn syrup in small saucepan over medium heat until mixture is smooth. Pour glaze into prepared pan(s); tilting to coat bottom evenly. Sprinkle pecans evenly over. Set aside.

FOR DOUGH: Combine all ingredients except cranberries in bread machine. Program machine for Dough Cycle. After first 5 minutes of first knead cycle, add more flour if necessary to form smooth, soft dough ball. Add cranberries at end of final knead cycle. After final rise cycle, transfer dough to lightly floured surface.

Divide dough into two equal pieces. Roll each dough piece into 16-inch-long rope. Using sharp knife or dough cutter, cut each rope into eight 2-inch-long pieces. Roll each piece into ball. Place dough ball in prepared pan(s).

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Cover rolls with plastic wrap that has been coated with non-stick vegetable oil spray. Let dough rise until doubled in size, about 30 minutes. Bake rolls until golden brown, about 20 minutes. Immediately invert rolls, glaze side up, onto rimmed platter. Cool slightly before serving.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll have to save this one for November... sounds good!


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow,I definitely will be trying this!!!Thanks!


----------

